# Stripped holes on PVC Window Sash Locks



## mattsranger (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello,

I have PVC windows in my home and each window has a sash lock. On some of the windows the screw holes for the locks have become worn /stripped and the screws will not tighten anymore. As a result, the locks will not stay in place and fall out.

I cannot use wider screws as the screw holes in the window lock will not allow this.

Is there a way to fix this? Do I just move the lock over, screw it in, and fill the old holes with silicone?

Thank you for the help.
Matt


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

mattsranger said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have PVC windows in my home and each window has a sash lock. On some of the windows the screw holes for the locks have become worn /stripped and the screws will not tighten anymore. As a result, the locks will not stay in place and fall out.
> 
> ...


If they are vinyl clad wood windows the original holes can usually be rehabilitated.


----------



## CompleteW&D (Sep 4, 2015)

If you "move the lock over" it won't line up with the keeper and you won't be able to lock them.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How about a slightly larger screw with the same head size?


----------



## CompleteW&D (Sep 4, 2015)

Windows on Wash said:


> How about a slightly larger screw with the same head size?


Great advice.... See if you can find a self tapping screw a little larger, with the same size head.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

Or as a last resort use some of those plastic plugs (wall anchors), just make sure to shorten the length (depth in this case) of them so as to not impact the glass.


----------



## CompleteW&D (Sep 4, 2015)

Colbyt said:


> Or as a last resort use some of those plastic plugs (wall anchors), just make sure to shorten the length (depth in this case) of them so as to not impact the glass.


The thing I would worry about doing this Colby, is it will be difficult to get that anchor flat with the top of the sash. it has a lip that will be above the hole. If it's not flat or even with the surface of the sash, then the lock will sit too high and not engage the keeper.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Cut a length of 1/4" hardwood dowel the length the screw entered the sash and bore a 1/8" hole, or slightly smaller if necessary, in the dowel centered. Bore the original sash holes out to 1/4" diameter and the depth of the original hole or dowel length. Apply Elmer's glue and tap the dowel in. Install the lock the next day using the original screws.


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

If the "keepers" can be moved I'd simply move it left or right maybe 3/8". Can you post pics ?


----------



## mattsranger (Oct 5, 2015)

*Pictures*

Hi,

Thanks for all the replies. Attached are some pictures.

These windows are slider windows (both vertical and horizontal). My guess is they are roughly 10 or so years old (I bought this house 6 years ago).

thanks!


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Vinyl windows have definite advantages/desirable qualities ......_This _isn't one of them . The locks such as yours , the retaining brackets on some patio door stationary panels , are simply _screwed_ into _maybe_ .080 vinyl . If they are simply torqued _hand_-tight they will strip ......

As I see it , you have 3 options :

1. Slide the lock & keeper & re-mount . There _is_ a significant risk of breaking the glass when re-installing the keeper . 
2. Cut a rectangular access hole in movable sash & install a speed nut . J or U type . Access hole would be centered under the body of the lock mechanism .
These 2 options would require average or above skill level .

3. Install a different type of lock or securing device .


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

Why cant you just shoot some epoxy in the holes. Let it dry, drill and reinstall


----------

